# Meet MacKenzie and Chloe!



## sweetmackenzie (Nov 10, 2004)

* This is my kitty MacKenzie...

This is her baby pic!










Another one from when she was younger....










A more current pic!










This is my bf's cat Chloe


















Sorry that they are so big!  *


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, they are both so cute! Chloe looks like she's wearing a costume - nice calico!


----------



## sweetmackenzie (Nov 10, 2004)

* Aww! Thanks! I'm proud of my little furbabies!*


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Such beautiful babies you have there! Such cute poses and colors! You and your boyfriend must be so proud!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

MacKenzie is so cute & Chloe looks like a real life Garfield! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

very cute!


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

OMG! That kitty is adorable! What a lovely gang you got there!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

They are both so cute! :lol:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Mackenzie and Chloe*

They are so, so gorgeous!
Mackenzie is so sweet.. and look at Chloe's big green eyes  
I want your kitties :lol: 

seashell


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Oooh those puffy tails! So cute


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Baby pics always make me smile. I love the deep colors of Chloe and I thought "Garfield" too when I saw her picture


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

* Sweetmackenzie * Cute cats honey


----------



## sweetmackenzie (Nov 10, 2004)

* Kazzles Thanks!!  *


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I was noticing your adorable avator in another thread. Mackenzie and Chloea are both lovely!


----------



## sweetmackenzie (Nov 10, 2004)

*Thank you!*


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*furbabies*

They're so cute!!!!!!!! They both have beautiful markings!


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I've got to say again how much I love that kitty of yours. Everytime I see your avatar I see a bright smiling face for some reason. It makes all your posts seem that much more happy.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I love those kitties -- I love medium length fur the best. They are beautiful. Are they spayed?


----------



## sweetmackenzie (Nov 10, 2004)

* Thanks!  I love my kitties. MacKenzie is spayed and Chloe is not.  It's my boyfriend's cat and I've been after him for it. So after Christmas I'm going to get my grandparents to take her in. (Seniors get 10% off)*


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Awww, they are gorgeous! Chloe's paws look huge in that pic of her on her own - I have a 'thing' for paws!!!

I have a Mackenzie too, you have great taste in names... 8) 

Ems


----------



## sweetmackenzie (Nov 10, 2004)

* Thanks! Chloe has chunky paws! It was one of the reasons I took her! MacKenzie is a great name! Although you are the first person I've "met" that has a cat named MacKenzie!*


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow! Chloe has such nice coloring!  And MacKenzie looks so cute! I love her baby pictures.


----------



## sweetmackenzie (Nov 10, 2004)

* Thank you!  *


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

your bf's cat has very beautiful markings....and of course your kittys are adorable too!!


----------



## sweetmackenzie (Nov 10, 2004)

* Thank you!*


----------

